# IronStock Fashion Show 09



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll be heading up the the final fashion show for IronStock this year.

If anyone is interested in showing off a piece or two of something you have put together and feel pretty proud of get hold of me.


This is it...get your 15 seconds of fame in!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

So we'll get to see you in the spot light.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

He'll be the one with the boa.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You never know..?
I usually 4 or 5 costumes in the show...maybe more this year.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> He'll be the one with the boa.


If anyone is wearing a boa that would be me. Blue.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

feather?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Draik41895 said:


> feather?


No, constrictor


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Frilly
IRONSTOCK 2008 :: DSC00459.jpg picture by Wormyt - Photobucket


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Jeff you are pretty like a princess. I can't wait to see you in a BOA.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL, you are all clowns!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope that Bozo isn't offended by the careless use of calling people "clowns".


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Not at all. He identifies with our big red noses.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Last call.


----------

